# Homerton Fertility Centre



## noomsa (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to this site, so don't know many abbrev. After a long wait of 2 1/2 yrs we are referred to Homerton Fer. Cent. Our first appointment is in Nov.
I was looking at the **** guide and the success rate at HFC is very low, infact very few people have received treatment there. This makes me really nervous, i don't know what to expect.
Has anyone received treatment there? can anyone help me plz!


TTC for 3 yrs
Me 26, DH 28
DH - Azoospermia
Due to Start treatment


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Noomsa








to FF honey. You have found the best place for advice, support, understanding and friendship!

I'm sorry but I have no advice regarding the Homerton Fertility Centre - you could try the IVF General ChitChat thread, as lots of ladies there from different hospitals, here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Or, you could try the London Girls thread - I have read some posts on there from ladies using the Homerton, here is the link to that one

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

And failing all that, put Homerton into the Search at the top of this page and see what comes up honey.

Wishing you lots of luck for your future treatment          

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Noomsa..

I've been under the Homerton for nearly 3 years now..

We were referred there under nhs and i was worried when i looked at their stats..However.. they do know what they're talking about. We've had mixed results... 4 iui all bfn... the natural pg m/c at 7 weeks then ivf bfp but another early m/c. 

They've been great... very friendly and they do get to know you're name etc esp the reception staff and the nurses.

There are downs... getting there and parking is a nightmare and they are busy so often the waits are long.

If you need anything alse then feel free to pm me.

Good Luck

Love Starr.. xx

ps one of the homertons latest success is Bertie born end July to friends on the iui thread xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Noomsa,

I was first assigned to the Homerton and I also post on the London Girls thread mentioned earlier. I was at the Homerton for 1 year doing my investigations. I took the decision to move after getting clued up from my lovely FFs to ask my GP and my PCT if I had a choice of clinics I could receive my NHS funded go at. I found that I could also go to Barts. I decided to move to Barts because of the stats and because the Homerton had been so slow at dealing with me. In the end Barts were also not without their problems, but I think that this can be an issue across the NHS. The stats are also probably lower because of the social problems many of their patients have, where poor health rates are higher. In the end I was happier with my move, but I have heard of people that were very happy there. The choice of clinic is a very personal one. I would advise you to find out your rights so you can begin to make an informed decision. 

Best of luck,

Lou
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Noomsa  and Welcome to FF

Youve had some great replies I hope this helps you make a descion on where you will have your TX, let us know what you decide to do.

Don't worry about abreviations and stuff as after a few replies it becomes a second language
just to help heres a link to the most commonly used jargon 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

Wishing you lots of   & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## noomsa (Sep 22, 2006)

HI Dizzi,

I have decided to stick to Homerton, our 1st appointment is in Nov, and i don't want to waste more time.

AK


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep posting on FF OK! loads of places you can get involved with 

~Dizzi~


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Noomsa - good idea. It did cost me extra time to move hospitals. 

Lou
x


----------

